# Craftsman Weedwacker throttle issue



## jfoerch (May 25, 2011)

Hello all, new to the forum and I hope someone can help me.

I have a Craftsman weedwacker (M/N 316.790101). Recently I took it all apart to clean it and see where there was a fuel leak. Turned out to just be the rubber gasket on the gas tank cap. Anyway, it's all put back together now and run great, except that I have no throttle control. I start it up and it just runs at near or at full throttle. The lever is working fine on the handle and as connected to the carb and adjusting the hi/low and idle screws doesn't make a difference. When I pull the throttle lever, the lever on the carb moves too but nothing changes in the speed of the engine. 

The only thing I can figure is that I took off the carb daiphragm cover to check out the inside of the carb and make sure it was clean. I thought I put it back together ok, but maybe I didn't. The diaphragm cover is square and has a circular protrusion (the best I can think to explain it) and that protrusion has a small hole in it that is obviously supposed to be there. When I put that cover on, should the protusion be concave or convex to the outside of the carb? Rather, should that protrusion stick in or stick out? I have it sticking out with the little hole at the top.

If that's not it, what else can I try. Other than taking it apart and putting it back together, all I did was replace the spark plug and clean the air filter.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jfoerch (May 25, 2011)

never mind. Figured it out. Silly me, the throttle cable was stuck on the housing somewhere. I got it loose and now it works fine. Sorry about that.


----------

